# training pigeon to fly to your hand



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi i would like to know how people train there pigeons to fly to their hand ive seen alot if people do this and i want to know how they do it


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Hand feeding them is your best bet... and by handfeeding, I mean as babies. I hand fed a bird from day one until now and it flies to my hand on command


----------



## Roy (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, Like what He said.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't have to be hand raised babies however. I keep rescues and many of them when come to me when I hold up my hand or arm and call them. It takes patience, and the birds learning to trust you. Hand feed treats to let him see that you are friend and to get used to you. Eventually they will learn to trust you, and will want to come to you. Birds are different than in training a dog. You have got to make them _want_ to do it. You can't make them do something they don't want to do.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

jay all my pigeons would eat from my hand if theyre hungry but how could i make them come to my hand do i use some sorta hand signal and how long did it take you so your pigeons can trust you and what treats do you feed them


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

peanut peanut peanut. Pigeon loves treats and peanut is a irresistible treat for pigeon.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

what type of peanuts please make it detailed for me


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Spanish red raw peanut. They are smaller then original peanut but they are extremely expensive. a 5lbs bag is like $15-20.

I suggest u can use other raw peanuts but you will have to crush them into smaller piece size. U can also use human consume peanut as well but make sure you are giving your birds the unsalted or non-flavor ONLY!


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

are you talking about those peanuts that are in a bage shell


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I chop up unsalted peanuts & my doves enjoy them alot.This works well to train birds to land on your hand or arm.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

thepigeonguy said:


> are you talking about those peanuts that are in a bage shell



They shouldn't have to be hungry to come to you. With spending time with them and treats don't hurt, they will come to you even when not hungry. Many of my birds know their names. 
You can buy a jar of human grade unsalted, dry roasted peanuts from the market or drug store. Chop them up into small pieces, and offer them to the birds. If the birds don't know what they are, then they won't eat them. So I then mix them into the feed so that they will eventually try them, and then they will love them. It takes time. When an individual bird is on my arm or hand, and eating peanuts, I say his/her name over and over. Like a dog that you pet when he comes to his name, your bird will learn to associate something good with you saying his name. Once they know what peanuts are, I keep them in a little jar with a red cover. When they see that jar, they get very excited. They will come to you and eventually learn to trust you. Eventually you can call them to you. It takes patience. I have had some that didn't take long at all, and some that have taken 2 years to trust me. All depends where they came from, and what they have experienced before that time. Some never will trust completely, and a few, not at all. 
It is easier when you have raised them in your loft, and handled them from the time they are young, but it doesn't have to be.


----------

